# Amplificador TDA 2003, entrada



## dani_v8 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hola, he montado un kit para hacer un amplificador con un TDA 2003, el problema es que en la entrada (input) no se como conectar un mp3, porque deste salen tres contactos.
Dos de estos contactos los tenía conectados juntos a un altavoz de 4ohmios pero se oía muy poco, por eso hice el amplificador.
Alguin me puede decir como tengo que conectar el mp3 en la entrada.
Si hace falta pongo fotos.


----------



## analfabeta (Jun 24, 2009)

la salida del mp3 es estereo, son dos canales y tienen el común, el amplificador que hiciste es solo para un canal, puedes hacer otro amplificador con el tda2003, o bien, un mixer para unir los dos canales y convertir de stereo a mono


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jun 24, 2009)

Hola 
Lo mejor seria que subas fotos


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hola, aqui os dejo unas fotos del esquema del circuito que monté, del circuito montado y del conector del mp4
Haber si me podeis decir si podría conectar este circuito a un mp4.
Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jun 24, 2009)

tu amplificador es mono. puedes hacer lo que dijo analfabeta, o simplemente colocar un jack mono y conectar hay tu mp4, pero solo se escuchara un canal


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jun 24, 2009)

tambien lo que puedes hacer es comprar una plug estereo, 

en esta plug, vas a ver 3 conectores. (2 a los laterales que son los postivos y uno al centro que es la masa)

Lo que vas a hacer es lo siguiente, vas a unir las dos patas de los laterales,y de ellas sacas solo un cables y el otro cable, es el de la masa. y conectas el positivo en la entrada postiva y la entrada a la entrada negativa que seria mas y despues conectaas el mp3 o mp4 lo que sea y a escuchar!

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 24, 2009)

Hola.
Tu amplificador es de un solo canal, tu MP3 es estéro, por lo que necesitas otro amplificador. Pero tu MP3 se puede conectar a un ampificador mono mira el gráfico.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola, gracias por vuestra ayuda, cuando conecte todo, puedo conectarle 2 o 3 altavoces en paralelo, es que los que tengo son muy pequeños.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 25, 2009)

¿De cuantos vatios esteríamos hablando?

Ten en cuenta que al poner altavoces en paralelo tienes que calcular la resistencia otal, y que no sea menor de la que aguanta el TDA2003.

Por cierto Elaficionado está genial el montaje que hiciste con las fotos de  Dani!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jun 25, 2009)

según entiendo:
hay que Tener en cuenta también, la impedancia de salida, ya que al sumar dos amplificador(modo bridge), y ubicar una carga de 8 Ohms estaremos doblando la tensión de la carga, con lo cual, es como si cada amplificador trabajase en 4 ohms.


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola, tengo dos altavoces de 25, uno de 8 y otros dos de 4ohmios.
¿Entonces tengo que conectarlos de modo que el equivalente sea 4Ω?


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jun 25, 2009)

25Ω cada uno?
20.5Ω es mucho, de que potencia son tus parlantes?


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jun 25, 2009)

si tu amplificador puede trabajar con 2Ω estaría bien


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 25, 2009)

Puess..

1/Rt=1/R1+1/R2+1/R3...

1/Rt=1/8+1/4+1/4
1/Rt=0.125+0.25+0.25
1/Rt=0.625
Rt=1/0.625=1.6?

Las resistencias en paralelo son una movida...

Ya me habeis hecho dudar...
Lo mejor es que pongas uno solo de los de 4 ohm.
O si te atreves a provar a ponerlos todos en serie...
Si mis cálculos están bien el TDA2003 no aguntará una resistencia tan baja...
... o no lo sé. Nunca he trabajado con él no se cuanta potencia puede aguantar.
Espera ue mire el datasheet y ya te daré una respuesta.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 25, 2009)

Menuda rayada me he pegaooooo!
Nosé

Dame tu opinión Masteroffpupets.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jun 25, 2009)

tengo entendido que al conectar parlantes en serie la impedancia se suma, y al conectarlo en paralelo se divide por la cantidad de parlantes
por ejemplo cuando conectamos 3 parlantes de 8Ω en paralelo obtenemos una impedancia de 2.66Ω
lo mejor seria hacerlo trabajar a 8Ω aunque creo que a 4Ω soportaría pero se van a calentar mucho los integrados


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 25, 2009)

Tiene razón.
El TDA2003 no aguantará tanta potencia.


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 25, 2009)

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, veo que os esforzasteis mucho por ayudarme.
Es que estoy estudiando 1º Bach (No se en argentina a que equivale) aun empece este año a dar el concepto de impedancia y me cuesta un poco, ademas de CI, solo dimos puertas logicas y algo de NE 555.
Bueno, volviendo al tema, esque el altavoz de 4Ω pone por atras 5W y el amplificador es de 20, despues los de 25Ω no ponen potencia, por eso si los conecto los 3 en paralelo me da una resistencia de 3,03Ω creo que deberian de aguantar bien según la resistencia que me dijisteis
¿Entonces segun el esquema que me puso "el aficcionado" y los tres parlantes en paralelo deberia funcionar?
Gracias por vuestra ayuda han sido muy amables.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 25, 2009)

En teoria el circuito funcionará, pero tengo dudas sobre las impedancias.
Empieza con un altavoz y si aguanta ve añadiendo.

Y no hay de que!


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bueno, pues muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, cuando tenga tiempo pruebo (espero que mañana por la mañana) y ya os comentaré como me fué.


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola, siento volver a estar preguntando.
En el esquema que puso elaficionado, en la alimentación del circuito de la parte superior (6v-20v) manda el negativo al potenciometro (en el que me apareció la duda tonta de que la patilla del medio es la que en el esquema esta en el medio y las dos de los lados da igual una que otra, creo recordar que era así.) Además aqui junto el potenciometro une el negativo de la alimentacion del amplificador y el del mixer para las tres entradas ¿esto esta correcto? No me cuadra bien lo de junto el potenciometro
Gracias de nuevo y perdonen por preguntar tanto.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 25, 2009)

No se preocupe!
Porfin me siento útil en esta comunidad. 
Me registré hace poco y aún no había tenido oportunidad de ayudar a alguien.

En cuanto a tu pregunta, ¿a que potenciómetro te refieres? no veo ninguno.

Si te refieres al círculo verde, es un transistor mal dibujado (sin ofender a elaficionado).

Si tienes la más mínima duda pregunta, que para eso estamos!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 25, 2009)

Hola.
La tierra es un punto común en el circuito. Las entradas tienen tierra, la salida tiene tierra, la fuente de alimentación tiene tierra (0V).
En termino *GND* (*G*rou*ND*) es tierra en inglés.

Acerca del transistor está bien (el gráfico del preamplificador no es mío), e incluso se puede obviar el preamplificador. Primero prueba sin el preamplificador.

chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 25, 2009)

El potenciometro te funciona de misma manera si conectas la izquierda o derecha solo va a cambiar a que lado tendras que girar este para variar su resistencia


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 26, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> No se preocupe!
> Porfin me siento útil en esta comunidad.
> Me registré hace poco y aún no había tenido oportunidad de ayudar a alguien.
> 
> ...



Hola, el potenciometro está abajo en la entrada del amplificador, ademas, no se si en el esquema se puede ver, pero es de 100k.
No entiendo lo que esta masl dibujado del transistor, nosotros siempre los dibujamos asi.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Aaaaa ya lo veo!

Ese potenciómetro pequeñito, si, bueno ahora te paso una foto


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Aquí le dejo una foto de un pote y su símbolo.

Y dije que el transistor estaba un poco mal dibujado porque la flechita del emisor estaba tocando el borde.


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 26, 2009)

Por cierto, en el ultimo esquema que puso elaficionado falta la parte del transistor, ¿cual de los dos esquemas debo montar?
Espero que sea mi ultima duda para poder dejaros descansar.
Gracias por todo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Tienes que sopesar las dos opciones y elegir lo que te vaya mejor.

Si montas el primero, sonará más, porque la señal se amplifica antes de llegar al TDA, pero tiene como inconveniente que es más díficil.

Si montas el segundo, te resultará más fácil, pero es posible que no suene tanto.

Yo de ti montaria el segundo, porque al fin al cabopuedes subir el volumen del mp3 

Estare todo el día conectado.
Si tienes dudas avísame.


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 26, 2009)

Bueno, pues muchas gracias por vuetra ayuda, voy copiar el esquema en un papel y mas tarde os cuento.
Espero no tener mas dudas


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 26, 2009)

Bueno, ahora al montar el circuito e hisvo en el esquema de elaficionado que en dos resistencia puso 100 (supongo que seran 100Ω y no 100KΩ) los condensadores de 0,1 supongo que seran 0,1µF, lo que es lo mismo 100nF.
Chao,


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Si, creo que tienes razón


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola he montado el circuito (esquema que no lleva transistor) pero ahora me acabo de dar cuenta de que en la parte que añadió elaficionado lo manda a tierra, ¿yo donde lo tendria que conectar?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

ESto es lo que tendrias que hacer:


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Ya estas de vacaciones? Yo si   
Esta bien hacer algún proyecto en verano para matar el tiempo y eso...


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ya, pero yo monte el circuito que no usa transistor
Tambien estoy de vacaciones


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Anda...   ...Y sin conectar eso a nada funciona?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Creo que si no pones el transistor no hace fanta alimentación


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 26, 2009)

Eso es lo que yo entiendo, sino no me queda mucho mas que probar con el transistor, pero no lo tengo, tengo que comprar algún 2N3904.
Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Prueba con un BC548 (BC547b)


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok, ya se me había ocurrido, porque en internet pone que ese transistor es de proposito general, mas o menos como el BC547. Bueno, haber si mas tarde pruebo y comento.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Aqui tienes el esquema sencillo lo mas simplificado posible


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 26, 2009)

Bueno, gracias, probare con el transistor o ya veré.
En todo caso muchas gracias por tu ayuda. 
Es que cuando haces un circuito y no te sale     o por lo menos yo quedo enfadado por un rato.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Jajajaja... Si, a mi tambien me pasa!


----------



## treblo (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola quisiera armar el amplificador con los tda si pueden subir el pcb que usaron le agradeceria ya que no puedo encontrar ningunno :S ...gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Creo que es un módulo de velleman, o algo así no sé.


----------



## treblo (Jun 26, 2009)

se pareceria...............por casualidad sabes de donde puedo sacar un pcb para este tda en modo puente?
gracias


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola, yo el PCB lo compre en Ebay, ya traia los componentes. Si tienes alguna duda que te pueda aclarar no tengo problema.
Por cierto, no se lo conseguí conectar al mp3, haber si en unos dias consigo algo.


----------



## treblo (Jun 26, 2009)

no ta bien a mi me interesa el plano :S pero = muchas gracias.......con respecto al mp3  la conexion no tiene que ser dificil proba de conectar un solo canal y ver como anda.
Si anda bien comprate otra plaqueta o armala vos y conectale el segundo canal y listo.....con respecto a la impedancia de los parlantes yo creo que uno de estos tda se banca hasta 4ohms fijate que no caliente mucho los disipadores y listo en el caso que calentaran ponele unos mas grandes y si en nesesario un cooler (ventiladorsito) 
gracias......suerte con el proyecto


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

en caso de que no te funcione, puedes conectar directamente la conexión del mp3 así:
Con el inconveniente de tener un solo canal.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Hola Treblo, aquí tienes el esquema:


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jun 26, 2009)

Tienes que utilizar estos conectores


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 26, 2009)

Exacto, pero los de MP3 no son de 3.5 o noseqé?


----------



## treblo (Jun 26, 2009)

gracias por el esquema cuando pueda armo el pcb y los subo 
suerte


----------



## treblo (Jun 26, 2009)

aka tengo el pcb echo en pcb wizar para el que le interesa  lo unico que no se cuales son los valores de los capacitores y resistencias :S si me los podrian decir
gracias

PD:de mas esta decir que si encuentran errores o lo pueden achicar bien venido sea...


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hola, con que programa has hecho los esquemas, es para poder verlos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 27, 2009)

Creo que es  "PCB wizard"


----------



## unleased! (Jun 27, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Exacto, pero los de MP3 no son de 3.5 o noseqé?


No estoy muy seguro pero creo que son los llamados "minijack"
Hay los "Jack" que son los grandotes que usan en sonido profesional preferentemente.
"minijack" los que se montan en todos los lados.
"microjack" unos pequeñajos que se montan en algunos mp4 que te da miedo romperlos.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 27, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> elosciloscopio dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto!

...y creo que he encontrado una lista de tamaños:

Jack -- -----6.35 (1/2")
Minijack ---3.5
Microjack--2.5


----------



## treblo (Jun 27, 2009)

si los pcb los realize con el programa PCB Wizard como dijo elosciloscopio


----------



## treblo (Jun 27, 2009)

dani  v8 en el esquema del tda 2003 modo puente no aparecen los valores de cada componente, nos podrias pasar los datos de los componentes que tenes en tu plaqueta?. Osea el valor de los capacitores y el de las resistencias, decienos los colores que tienen, si ya conoces el valor de las reciestencias ponelo  
gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jun 27, 2009)

¿Es un buen programa? ¿vale la pena que me lo baje?


----------



## treblo (Jun 27, 2009)

el programa vale la pena te recomiendo que te bajes tambien el livewire es es otro progama que podes simular circuitos ta piola para simular cosas simple pero lo que tiene de bueno que cuando armaste un circuito lo pasa al pcb wizar y te arma solo el pcb  vale la pena si te interesa simulaar y diseñar pcb si no mucho

gracias


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 28, 2009)

En una hora os pongo todos los valores, porque ahora tengo que salir de casa un momento


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hola, aqui teneis los valores, si consigues armarlo y conectarle un mp3 y te funciona, por favor dime como hiciste.

C1=1µF
C2=100nF
C3=1nF
C4=10 µF
C5=100nF
C6=100nF
C7=100nF
C8=470µF
R1=620Ω
R2=10Ω
R3=10Ω


----------



## treblo (Jun 28, 2009)

gracias por poner los valores cuando pueda lo armo y veo si logro conectarlo = segui intentando a ver si te sale
suerte gracias


----------



## dani_v8 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bueno, si consigues que funcione, por favor pon el esquema, yo si consigo hacerlo funcionar ya os comentare.


----------



## treblo (Jul 5, 2009)

Hola dani_v8 yo monte un TDA 2002 que es casi lo mismo que el 2003 pero el 2002 da un poco menos de potencia.....(no arme el 2003 porque no tenian  en la casa de electronica :S) otra cosa es que no lo monte en modo puente osea monte uno solo pero supongo que te va a servir para ver como se tiene que conectar un mp3 al amplificador, en el caso mio no conecte un mp3 conecte una lectora de cd vieja de pc por lo cual tuve que armar un pre, pero lo que tenes que hacer vos es en vez del pre conectar el mp3 con un plub hembra para auriculares (pedilo asi en la casa de electronica) y con un cable macho en las dos puntas vas a poder enchufar el mp3  espero que puedas lograrlo    suerte


----------



## Papusxxdd (Jul 6, 2009)

Ni se les ocurra armar el tda 2003 en puente (bridge) con dos integrados a menos que quieran perder tiempo y dinero, no funcionan con los planos que hay en internet yo quise hacerlo y lo hice mas de tres veces y modificando cosas y con un disipador grande para lo que era esa porqueria y calentaba mucho y ademas hacia ruidos raros por ahí, hasta que lo desarme y arme dos canales comunes y no tuve mas problemas y encima sonaban mucho mejor (osea que no eran defectuosos los integrados).

Si quieren más potencia estan los tda 1557q , que son de dos canales y 22w son simples de armar solo llevan cuatro capacitores dos en las entradas y otros dos para filtro de la corriente, yo hice uno le puse un transformador en una cajita y se lo regale a mi primo para que lo conecte a la pc con unos parlatecitos y todavia lo sigue usando
mira :  
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/philips/TDA1557Q.pdf


----------



## treblo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hola cuales eran las caracteristicas del transformadorr que usaste? .........otra cosas si tenes los pcb subilos porque me interesa el circuito gracias..


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 6, 2009)

viste el datasheet? no hace falta pcb


----------



## treblo (Jul 6, 2009)

jejjejejejeje es verdad no requiere de ningun componente


----------



## dani_v8 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok, gracias por vuestra ayuda, ahora tengo que salir, pero cuando tiempo lo probaré.
Probaré con un solo TDA2003, alguien sabe de algun esquema conn un solo TDA.
Gracias


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 6, 2009)

treblo dijo:
			
		

> jejjejejejeje es verdad no requiere de ningun componente



Nooooo? Que guapooo!


----------



## dani_v8 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola, he encontrado un circuito que creo que vale sin tener que hacerle cambios, ¿alguien me lo puede confirmar?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

mmm puede funcionar, pero si estás usando un amplificador operacional corriente no creo que te de mucha potencia....


----------



## analfabeta (Jul 10, 2009)

supongo es el tda2822, y efectivamente no te dará mucha potencia, (1.5W) pero lo puedes hacer portátil y alimentarlo con una bateria de 9v, todo esto según la hoja de datos que puedes ver para también, comparar los esquemas, si la fuente de donde sacaste ese esquema no es de confianza, mejor haz el circuito de la hoja de datos

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/2/TDA2822.shtml


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 10, 2009)

si lo que quieres es hacer algo simple, económico, y de potencia aceptable busca información del tda2050 o 2040


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 1, 2011)

Una consulta, sería posible alimentar un TDA a 20 V a pelo, o me toca tirar potencia a 15 V. Si no, cual  sería el mejor regulador.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2011)

De cual TDA hablas?


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 1, 2011)

2003, pero eso ya está visto, puede valer. Mi duda es sobre la potencia disipada. Dice 10W hasta 4,5 A, pero no se a cuantos ohm, por lo del disipador.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 1, 2011)

Lee toda la hoja de datos dice 10W para 2ohm incluso hay un grafico de curvas de potencia en función de la alimentación y otro de disipación en función de la potencia, y no son 4.5A ni por las tapas

A 12V 4.5A representan 54W lejisimos de la realidad

Al comienzo de la hoja de datso dice la máxima corriente que puede manejar, peo no signiica que consuma eso a 10W  valores máx son valores máximos soportadod por lo tanto no deben trabajar en esos valores por ejemplo dice 18V y yo hago mi fuente  y filtrada y rectifiada me da 18V un dia la energia varia y sube un 10%  mi fuente pasar de 18 a 19.8 y el CI morira entender que significa valores máximos y minmos y los de operación o tipicos, todo eso esta en la hoja de datos leer todo y muy detenidamente


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 2, 2011)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Puess..
> 
> 1/Rt=1/R1+1/R2+1/R3...
> 
> ...


OJO que los parlantes NO SON RESISTENCIAS,sino BOBINAS,ASI QUE NO JUEGUEN CON ESO,una bobina no se comporta como una resistencia......


----------



## Elecman3000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Alguien podria subir un buen video donde describa que elementos utilizo especificamente?
por ejemplo la fuente y que voltaje/amperaje utilizo o disipadores,cable mallado etc.
Por ultimo si es oprtuno que sea de buena calidad el video para que sea claro para los demás


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2011)

Se utilza lo que ves en los esquemas lo que esta en la hoja de datos, en ese hilo hay información suficiente y necesaria, tomate la molestia de leerlo, como hacen todos


----------



## Elecman3000 (Nov 11, 2011)

Perdona por quererlo de cierta forma todo hecho, lo que intentaba era que alguien como se mencionaba antes hiciera una demostracion de como le quedo el circuito que mencionaban pero no era con el afán de conseguirlo ya hecho,mil disculpas


----------



## Tavo (Nov 11, 2011)

Elecman3000 dijo:


> Perdona por quererlo de cierta forma todo hecho, lo que intentaba era que alguien como se mencionaba antes hiciera una demostracion de como le quedo el circuito que mencionaban pero no era con el afán de conseguirlo ya hecho,mil disculpas



Elecman, no se que es lo que no entendés... de verdad, no le veo la complicación a armar un amplificador integrado como este o cualquier otro... Es una placa, un chip, un par de componentes externos que trabajan en conjunto con el integrado... y fue! No tiene más vueltas la cosa...

Una vez que tenés el impreso hecho sobre la placa, todo lo que sigue es muy entretenido y fácil...

Saludos.


----------



## Elecman3000 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola probe el circuito en un protoboard con las piezas exactamente como estan pero la potencia es muy baja, a que creen que se deba eso use una fuente de 2A a 9 y 12v y como fuente de audio un psp,tambien estoy usando una bocina pequeña de 8ohms a 3w


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2011)

Si no lees las hojas de datos como te dije más arriba, trabajas a ciegas.
Tu hablas de baja potencia, pero tal vez tu esperabas más de lo que realmente puede dar
Ese CI puede dar haasta 10W, pero claro no con cualquier impedancia en la salida, lee en la hoja de datos y enterate cuanto puede dar con 8ohm de carga a 12V y fijate cuanto puede dar con 9V y tambièn fijate si puede trabajar con esa tensión

Claro no sabes nada porque es más comodo preguntar que averiguarlo por ti mismo

Tomate el trabajo de buscar, bajar y leer la hoja de datos y luego si hablamos vamos haz tu parte primero antes de solicitar ayuda y no te sorprendas si encuentras respuesta alli a tu preguntas


----------



## Tavo (Nov 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Claro no sabes nada porque es más comodo preguntar que averiguarlo por ti mismo.


No seas tan severo Panda, si no tenés ganas de contestar, no contestes; pero no me parece una respuesta correcta. 

Elecman: Es cierto lo que dice Panda, te lo digo con un poco más de suavidad: Dejá de dar vueltas, y averiguá los resultados por tu cuenta! Te bajás el datasheet del TDA2003, lo leés bien, y con esos datos sacás tus conclusiones.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2011)

Hacerle ver a alguien porue esta errando no es ser severo, el tema es que no ves lo que yo veo y alli erras tu.

Que es mejor a quien tiene hambre, que le de un pescado o que le enseñe a pescar?

Aqui es lo mismo, si se le enseña a buscar la información no sera dependiente de nada ni nadie, de echo eso mismo beneficia al foro, ya que en lugar de consultar lo que es obvio porque esta en la información que el mismo puede obtener, las consultas luego seran más puntuales y no triviales, y al no hacerce preguntas cuyas respuestas el puede obtener por sus medios, evitamos llenar los temas con preguntas triviales que hace que muchos no lean todo el tema por ello.

Que prefieres? un tema de 10 preguntas relevantes y sus respuestas? o un tema con 100 preguntas de las cuales solo 10 son reelevantes y tendras que leerte los 100 items para poder encontrarlas

De eso se trata, de evitar lo trivial e ir a lo puntual, a lo que no puede estar en la hoja de datos, o puede no estar tan claro.

Como ves querido amigo por apresurarte otra vez tomaste la F29 ¿todavia no me conoces? y tu me dices algo asi? te has fijado que respondes tu cuando alguien pregunta algo trivial en el tema de los TDA20XX singgle y bridge?


----------



## Elecman3000 (Nov 12, 2011)

Emmm gracias a los dos por su pronta respuesta no quiero seguir creando problemas asi que mejor investigo por mi cuenta en otros temas para ver si queda gracias de todos modos y perdon panda si hice pereder tu tiempo

jaja oye panda creo que te debo una y muy grande lo que pasa es que nunca encontre el datasheet completo del tda2003 y pues por eso no hice mucho caso a tu sugerencia, pero ahora que encontre el verdadero que contiene unas 10 paginas arme el circuito con el pcb incluido y ,!bang! funciono ,primero oi una estacion de radio que luego resolvere con cable mallado pero ahora tengo que ver algo con la distorcion muchas, muchas gracias a tavo y a ti y espero no tener mas problemas de este tipo un saludo!!


----------



## Tavo (Nov 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Como ves querido amigo por apresurarte otra vez tomaste la F29 ¿todavia no me conoces? y tu me dices algo asi? *te has fijado que respondes tu cuando alguien pregunta algo trivial en el tema de los TDA20XX singgle y bridge?*


*No estoy de acuerdo, en absoluto.*

Sabés por qué yo hago eso? Sabés por qué yo respondo esas preguntas pelo****s que a veces no tienen ni gollete?
Porque cuando yo entré al foro era prácticamente igual, así de ignorante, y estoy seguro que yo también hice esas preguntas, y más de uno se habrá calentado como vos, pero lo que no entienden es que ni ellos ni VOS naciste sabiendo, y si lo que sabés lo sabés por los libros, te felicito; pero lamentablemente hoy en día es distinta la cosa.
De vuelta, por favor no vuelvas a recordar el pasado y ponerte melancólico porque no tiene sentido.

Cuando entré al foro tenía todas las dudas sobre cómo armar un TDA20XX y temas similares, y hoy en día eso se hace *con los ojos cerrados*, porque una vez conocido y aprendido el asunto, es sencillísimo.

También creo que te estás olvidando de un detalle: Tu edad y la mía. No lo niegues, vos ya estás de vuelta y cansado, sin ganas de responder "cómo se conecta un transformador", pero a mi todavía me quedan ganas de seguir compartiendo lo que yo sé con el resto; claro, siempre y cuando no me boludeen. 

Espero que entiendas mis palabras.
-------------------------------------------------

Y fijate si serás distraído, que un compañero del foro (AntonioAA) ya se dió cuenta que ahora no respondo de la misma forma que antes, porque aprendí que "no hay que darle el pescado, hay que enseñarle a pescar", pero como verás no lo hago con mala voluntad como lo hacés vos, aún tengo un poco de paciencia y amabilidad, que es un detalle que deberías cultivar más.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2011)

Olvida lo que dice Tavo, no molestas para nada, si me molestara directamente ni siquiera te hubiera escrito una linea, solo intento llevarte a que aprendas más que invetiguez por tu cuenta, y sigas preguntando.

Por eso, si lees de nuevo, fijate que te dije leas las hojas de datos y luego consultes, es decir no veo forma de que se vea que te corra o algo semejante, si te estoy diciendo que luego de leer consultes es precisamente porque leyendo evacuaras algunas de las cosas que preguntas pero a su vez te surgiran otras, por ello preveo que sera asi, pero ya sera unos pasos más adelante lo cual te sera de gran utilidad.

Olvida lo que dice Tavo, el por la confianza que tiene me cuestiona muchas cosas, pero muchas veces se apresura porque en ese momento no ve a donde apunto, y lógico que no lo vea, porque solo yo lo se.


Asi que tranquilo, si el quiere discutir dejalo a mi no me molesta pues le aprecio mucho, ya que es un excelente muchacho

Asi que lee y luego evacua las dudas
Vamos, no te detengas ni te rindas


----------



## Tavo (Nov 12, 2011)

Panda, disculpame si no te cayeron bien mis palabras, pensé que las ibas a considerar un poco más. No dije eso por discutir ni pelear, de verdad te digo y con humildad, pareciera que a veces te falta un poquito más de paciencia, nada más que eso.

Yo también estoy dispuesto a ayudar, porque sabés que me gusta compartir lo que sé. Así y todo, gracias por tener ese concepto de mi.

Saludos.


----------



## juanchooo (Dic 20, 2011)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> Hola Treblo, aquí tienes el esquema:



Tendrias los valores por casualidad de los componentes ... ¿??¿ gracias


----------



## Tavo (Ene 2, 2012)

juanchooo dijo:


> Tendrias los valores por casualidad de los componentes ... ¿??¿ gracias


Las empresas que fabrican semiconductores "suelen" dar a conocer lo que se conoce como "hoja de datos" o datasheet. Ahí es donde se encuentran todas las características del circuito integrado, valores de los componentes y la aplicación típica del circuito. (además de muchísimos otros datos, gráficos e información detallada sobre el semiconductor).

Gastate un poco en buscar y leer, que ambas cosas no producen impotencia sexual... 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 3, 2012)

estimado juanchooo dejo a tu consideracion lo siguiente con el tda2003, saludos


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 3, 2012)

jorge morales dijo:


> estimado juanchooo dejo a tu consideracion lo siguiente con el tda2003, saludos



Jorge...Muchisimas gracias por tomarte la molestia de buscar este diagrama ya con las pistas y todo ...!! Es lo que estaba buscando...!!Yo no quiero que agan todo por mi,como se quiso dar a entender el colega Tavo con su ultimo comentario,es solo que no savia como conseguir los componentes,hay algunos que saben menos del tema a comparacion de otros, y este es un foro para ayudarnos,asi que creo que todas las preguntas deben ser aceptadas....! Vos jorge te tomaste esa molestia que no se tomarian algunos..!!  ... muchisimas gracias por tu aporte..!!


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 3, 2012)

Estimado @juanchooo los valores entre parentesis son los comerciales, los otros se realizan al soldar resistencias en serie o paralelo para aprox al valor, y por lo demas los compañeros del foro solo quieren orientarte y dirigirte en la direccion correcta, saludos desde Mexico.

      El que ama la instruccion ama la sabidura;
    Mas el que aborrece la instruccion es ignorante
  proverbios 12-1


----------



## SERGIOD (Ene 3, 2012)

jorge morales dijo:


> estimado juanchooo dejo a tu consideracion lo siguiente con el tda2003, saludos



Gracias jorge por subir esa info se be nuy bien


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 8, 2012)

*dejo a su consideracion la siguiente informacion. saludos*


*Proyecto: Amplificador de audio 10 W.*

Uno de los amplificadores más fácil de construir.
Utilizando un TDA2003 y unos pocos componentes tenemos un buen amplificador que nos puede funcionar para amplificar la salida de audio de nuestra computadora o como amplificador de pruebas. 
Diagrama de conexiones del TDA2003 (tambien TDA2002):





Según el fabricante el TDA2002 es de 8W y el TDA2003 es de 10W.
Las conexiones, los valores de los componentes y voltaje son iguales.
Para instrumentos de prueba pueden funcionar con 9 Voltios, como amplificadores de potencia funcionan perfecto con 14 voltios, y es mejor no llegar a 18V.


*Lista de piezas:*
Pot1 es un potenciómetro logarítmico de 10K a 50K.
C1 si no es para "Woofer" puede ser de 1 o 2.2 microfaradios de 10 voltios en adelante.
Si desea mejor bajo puede ser de 10 microfaradios.

R1 es de 1000 ohmios, puede ser pequeña (menos de 1/8W) 
R2 es de 3.3 ohmios (menor a 10 ohmios*, mayor a 2)
R3 es de 390 ohmios (puede ser: R2 x 100)
Si queremos mayor ganancia aumentamos el valor de R3.

C3 1000 microfaradios 16 voltios(en 10 voltios funciona bien)
R4 1 ohmio (café,negro,dorado,dorado)
C4 0.1 microfaradio, en algunos se representa como 104. 
C5 1000 microfaradios 16 Voltios o mayor.
si la fuente está bien rectificada y no hay mucha distancia de cable puede ser de 470 microfaradios.


Dibujo del amplificador con TDA2003: 




En este gráfico podemos ver la colocación de los componentes de este amplificador, debemos poner atención que la conexión negativa a la corriente o tierra solo se mezcla en la pata 3 del circuito integrado, si mezclamos la tierra del parlante y la de la entrada se pueden producir ruidos y oscilaciones no deseadas.

Como es solo un canal hay que fabricar 2 para usarlo en estereo.

La fuente de alimentación a utilizar para este proyecto debe ser capaz de suplir 2 amperios. 

La disipación del calor del circuito integrado es muy importante, ya que la temperatura determina la vida del mismo.
Podemos agregar un ventilador de los utilizados en fuentes de computadora y para evitar que nos introduzca ruidos le agregamos una resistencia y un capacitor. 




Los ventiladores de las computadoras no consumen mucha energía y la resistencia puede se de 22 a 47 ohmios, siempre que el ventilador arranque bien. 


Este amplificador lo fabrico mucho, algunas veces para remplazar algun amplificador descontinuado o para proyectos donde necesito alguno que suene lo suficientemente fuerte.

Pero cuando quiero realmente hacer ruido, utilizo alguno de los amplificadores de 20 Watts (en bridge.).
Existen circuitos integrados que tienen 2 salidas en puente, y hasta 4 que utilizan algunos radios modernos para automóvil.
Normalmente no son muy baratos, pero casi no llevan componentes, por ello son muy fáciles de fabricar. 
También puede ver información del TDA1557Q - amplificador con 2 canales de 22W cada uno, 
y en unos días el TDA7386 de 4 canales (hasta 40 watts por canal).
*TDA2003 en puente*

Aunque no recomiendo utilizar circuitos integrados de estos (TDA2002,TDA2003) en puente, por algunas dificultades en su fabricación, oscilaciones y ruidos no deseados, si no se tiene experiencia con la fabricación puede tener muchos problemas, y si tiene experiencia probablemente optaría por otro tipo de circuito integrado para su proyecto.

Pero se incluye para mostrar como se hace, y tomando las medidas adecuadas funciona bien. 


Diagrama del amplificador con TDA2003 en puente: 






*Lista de piezas:*
Pot1 es un potenciómetro logarítmico de 10K a 50K.
R1 es de 1000 ohmios, puede ser pequeña (menos de 1/8W) 
C1 y C6 de 10 microfaradios de 10 voltios en adelante.
R2 y R5 de 5.6 ohmios (verde,azul,dorado,dorado)
R3 de 470 ohmios
C2 y C7 470 microfaradios de 6 voltios en adelante.

R4 y R7 1 ohmio (café,negro,dorado,dorado)
C4 y C8 0.1 microfaradio, en algunos se representa como 104. 

R6 puede ser de 1000 ohmios, de el valor de esta resistencia depende el balance de trabajo de los 2 circuitos integrados y es casi siempre del doble que R3.

C5 2200 microfaradios 16 Voltios o mayor.






Dibujo del amplificador con TDA2003 en puente: 







En este diseño se debe tener mucho cuidado con las conexiones a tierra, pudiendo utilizarse el capacitor C5 como centro para conectarlas. 
En el dibujo siguiente puede verse un ejemplo de conecciones de dos TDA2003 en puente donde se puede ver como se toman las tierras desde C5.
También hay que tomar en cuenta que las pistas a tierra deben ser cortas y lo más gruesas posibles.


----------



## juanchooo (Ene 8, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu aporte Jorge...! La verdad,mas claro, imposible...


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 10, 2012)

adjunto los siguientes esquemas a su amable consideracion, saludos


----------



## zorrux (May 10, 2012)

Muy interesante  post. Solo quiero aportar  algo pequeño.

He realizado otro esquema  y como ha pasado a otros compañeros,  obtengo  un ruido  desagradable  cuando  no   hay NADA conectado  a la entrada. 

Esto se soluciona con facilidad  colocando un capacitor ceramico de 10 nF  entre  la entrada y la tierra.

Con eso SILENCIO TOTAL.


----------



## agustink (Abr 2, 2016)

hola como estan?, estoy interesado en armar un amplificador para un local comercial, es para musica ambiental por lo que no necesito gran potencia pero si varias salidas, unas cuatro. , ya que dispongo de algunos tda me gustaria armarlo con estos componentes, mis dudas son en cuanto a las salidas, ya que los parlantecitos que dispongo son de entre 6 y 8 ohm, mi idea era armar cuatro amplis con la configuracion bàsica del tda, pero veo que la impedancia en la salida normalmente es de 4. otra duda es que fuente deberia usar.
Cual seria la forma mas eficiente de armar este proyecto, repito es una entrada y cuantro salidas con volumen independiente cada una, con impedancias mayores a 6.


----------

